# Proposed Sächsische Ik / IIk from LGB....



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

From a tipster over at GSC....

http://www.modellbahnecke.de/shop/i...cb8f63250c

No mention of the Lenz Typ-i that was proposed and prototypes were made back in 2006 yet....


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

LGB choose a strange scale / gauge ratio again for their announced Saxon locos. The prototypes ran on 750 mm. Accucraft offers a 1 : 20 Livestemer of a I k for 45mm track. 

Regarding the Lenz type (Franzburg) you have two options now. There is a live steam variation now (See latest Gartenbahn profi) 
Modellbahn Verein Halberstadt offers a plastic lasercut kit with some cast and turned parts now, to built a Franzburg out of a LGB Stainz. (see latest GARTENBAHN) 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Otter, I an not sure how it is odd, matches all their past 600mm-1000mm gauge models they have done for 45mm gauge an stretched or compacted as in the past? 

Happens in a lot of scales, I have a Tillig Spreewald tank loco in H0e, where H0m would be correct. The aim is similar profile, but that is how you end up with a "gigantic" Stainz next to a tiny U or SEG mallet. 

Thanks for the info on the Lenz loco, I will have to look into those.


----------

